# Scott Genius "Flip Chip"



## garfi81 (6. September 2018)

Hallo, ich besitze ein Scott Genius 720 Plus. Kann mir bitte einer erklären, wofür der Flip Chip sinnvoll ist. Welche Einstellung sollte man verwenden, wenn man eher Tour orientiert fährt?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, Frank


----------



## ghostmuc (7. September 2018)

Bist du sicher das du dir das richtige Bike gekauft hast  ? 
Du weißt nicht wofür der Flipchip ist, hast dich auch nicht vorher drüber informiert.
Und dann eher Tour orientiert damit fahren willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## garfi81 (7. September 2018)

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das richtige Bike ist. Ich fahre nicht ausschließlich Touren, sondern bin überwiegend im Wald unterwegs auf Singletrails. Im Grunde weiß ich, dass der Flip Chip dazu da ist die Tretlagerhöhe zu verstellen. Ich wollte nur wissen, was passiert dabei mit der Geometrie des Bikes.Wird es agiler oder noch spritziger? Ich finde die Infos von Scott relativ spärlich dazu. Auch habe ich im Netz nichts konkrets dazu gefunden.


----------



## schlamar (7. September 2018)

Bei "Low" wird der Lenkwinkel und der Sitzwinkel flacher. Damit hast du mehr Sicherheit bei Downhill, aber der Uphill ist weniger effizient. Für Touren also eher "High", für Spaß auf Singletrails "Low" (wenn du mit der Bodenfreiheit klar kommst).


----------



## garfi81 (9. September 2018)

Hallo Schlamar, danke dir für deine Antwort. Das hilft mir ein ganzes Stück weiter. Grüße Frank


----------



## schlamar (10. September 2018)

Noch was: Wenn du das häufiger wechselt, immer mal wieder Fett dran machen, sonst kann es Knarzen.


----------

